# Coptodon/Tilapia snyderae?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know anything about these fish? They look gorgeous, but I've heard conflicting reports on their minimum tank size and aggression level. Can anyone chime on in this fish? (And by the way, will they tolerate plants?)


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I have kept Tilapia bythobates (very similar, also from Lake Bermin) just gets a little larger, 7" or so for the males .
When not spawning mine not terribly aggressive in a 125 gal with larger cichlids, but when breeding action started,they had all other cichlids pinned to the other half of the tank.
They really color up during spawning, and like to dig caves to lay eggs in, and appreciate a good bit of vegetable in their diet.
phone shot, before I had a camera


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.gcca.net/west-african-cichli ... wGogoHTnqA

http://www.borstein.info/profiles/west_ ... iasny.html

I just got 4


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You can find this species under either name. Coptodon seems to be the currently accepted genus for this fish from (crater) Lake Bermin in Cameroons.

Both the C. snyderae and the C. bythobates that I have don't just tolerate plants. They love them to pieces! Shoveling down any piece that will fit until not a trace is left that there was ever a plant in that tank, including most algae. A great place for plant trimmings! I have them in tanks on two different tank rows. They look very similar, so keeping them far apart is the only way to have both.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have also noticed an absence of living snails in their tanks. The empty snail shells look as if they have been chewed.


----------

